# This should get things moving 😜



## Wully (Dec 17, 2020)

Been waiting all year for a good gassing thread there usually good for a giggle and bring out the worst in us. Not motorhome related but the nearest I could find out of desperation for a wind up thread. Have fun folks ready set go. 









						Family’s dream holiday turned into nightmare when masked burglars 'gassed them' — The Mirror
					

Gail and Alfie Shaw, with son Nick and his wife Hannah, endured a terrifying ordeal at the hands of 'highly experienced' burglars who ransacked their villa in the Costa Blanca




					apple.news


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 17, 2020)

60 grand      



> and received an insurance pay-out of around £12,000.



Seems like some porkies!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 17, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> 60 grand
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like some porkies!



They got paid out 12 grand Steve, so obviously the insurance company weren't convinced either!


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 17, 2020)

Think I have just been gassed


----------



## korky (Dec 17, 2020)

Why the cynicism?
I know a bloke,who knows a bloke,whose barmaid told him she knows a bloke,who knows a woman in their street,whose Uncle knows a bloke whose daughter and husband were gassed in Skeggy and had all their chips nicked.These things DO happen.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 17, 2020)

I wanted a final answer to all of this 'gassing' controversy and so emailed the Royal College of Anaesthetists.

I've just had a reply from a Dr Ivor Boner who said "There's no such thing as gassing and tell that Wully he's a shit stirring bastard and to shove his thread up his fat Scottish erse!" 

I'm still confused as to where he stands on this.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 17, 2020)

Robmac said:


> tell that Wully he's a shit stirring bastard and to shove his thread up his fat Scottish erse!"


I think you are hoping the lockdown lasts a long time Rob


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 17, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I wanted a final answer to all of this 'gassing' controversy and so emailed the Royal College of Anaesthetists.
> 
> I've just had a reply from a Dr Ivor Boner who said "There's no such thing as gassing and tell that Wully he's a shit stirring bastard and to shove his thread up his fat Scottish erse!"
> 
> I'm still confused as to where he stands on this.


Probably well bent over.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 17, 2020)

Gail, really, 12 grand for a rummage in your drawers.


----------



## Wully (Dec 17, 2020)

He should take the 12 grand have book another holiday in Turkey and get them teeth fixed.


----------



## Snapster (Dec 18, 2020)

£25000 worth of Rolex watches? Cheapskates.......


----------



## Scotia (Dec 18, 2020)

Cheap villa for sale, Corgi gas certificate lapsed .


----------



## Dezi (Dec 18, 2020)

Many, many, many years ago I was the European touring adviser for one of the motorhome clubs and the gassing  problem
came up several times.

So we checked and never ever found a reliable , first hand,instance ,where somebody in their vans had been gassed and robbed.

Plenty of, a couple we met, a friends friends, my aunties cousins brother, but not, it was me.

The motorhome manufactors say that because of gas heaters etc there is sufficient ventilation in the average motorhome to 
prevent gassing from happening unless all the vents, doors etc were taped up first.

I shall now sit back and await more tales of gassings, robberies etc etc. Which should keep me amused until Christmas.

Dezi


----------



## mark61 (Dec 18, 2020)

They'd have to shut my windows and if it's warm, close side sliding door before they wasted any gas in my van.


----------



## Snapster (Dec 18, 2020)

I think we all know these are just made up stories.


----------



## tidewatcher (Dec 18, 2020)

They tried to gas me once but slipped and fell on the water laying around my open grey water tap. Lucky break if you ask me.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't know why you are all so sceptic as it does say  they were "highly experienced" burglars. So it must be true.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 18, 2020)

Wearing a white mask with black eyes?

Sounds like a sting by Kung Fu Panda to me.


----------



## n brown (Dec 18, 2020)

i've been gassed many times .these guys are professionals , and somehow know when i'm too drunk and stoned to notice the hissing noise . clever !


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2020)

I have gassed myself a few times.


----------



## Caz (Dec 18, 2020)

korky said:


> Why the cynicism?
> I know a bloke,who knows a bloke,whose barmaid told him she knows a bloke,who knows a woman in their street,whose Uncle knows a bloke whose daughter and husband were gassed in Skeggy and had all their chips nicked.These things DO happen.



Yeah, but that was seagulls, not highly experienced professional jewel (and Rolex) thieves.


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 18, 2020)

this was a case where the russians tried pumping gas into a building to rescue hostages the gas apparently killed half of them over a 120 deaths down to the large animal tranquilliser that was supposedly used as the base for the gas


----------



## Scotia (Dec 18, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wearing a white mask with black eyes?
> 
> Sounds like a sting by Kung Fu Panda to me.


Maybe KKK


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 18, 2020)

Ron says I gas him regularly. How rude !!!


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 18, 2020)

On the campsite we had to stand straight faced as an older couple explained their gassing not once but twice ...


----------



## mfw (Dec 18, 2020)

Guy at work used to do silent and deadly - walked away with a smile on his face but you knew what was coming


----------



## r4dent (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm glad you all find gassing so funny.

We didn't find it funny when thieves with knives (we know they had knives because they slashed the van interior) broke into our van while we slept.  They stole lots of stuff including things under the bed.  My wife normally wakes up if a bird lands on a van roof the other side of the site but slept through it all

The Police said there had been a lot of gassing in the area (NW Belgium) and that was probably what happened to us.


----------



## mfw (Dec 18, 2020)

r4dent said:


> I'm glad you all find gassing so funny.
> 
> We didn't find it funny when thieves with knives (we know they had knives because they slashed the van interior) broke into our van while we slept.  They stole lots of stuff including things under the bed.  My wife normally wakes up if a bird lands on a van roof the other side of the site but slept through it all
> 
> The Police said there had been a lot of gassing in the area (NW Belgium) and that was probably what happened to us.


Sorry most of us are bored being stuck at home out of necessity or common sense and we are all biting or making mistakes


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 18, 2020)

I was told squirt  of wd 40 dose the trick


----------



## mfw (Dec 18, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> I was told squirt  of wd 40 dose the trick


Dog works better


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 18, 2020)

looks as though wully has started the train rolling again chomp , r4dent though i don’t dispute you were robbed the cynical comments are because of items like the report below, to gain entry & administer something like chloroform i would agree is possible but to gas an entire train carriage/ caravan/ villa less so also an anaesthesist i know says not only would the cost of the gas be prohibitive but that even a trained doctor would not be able to administer enough anaesthetic in a large volume space without killing some of the inhabitants, 


—The robbery of Jenson Button in the South of France while under the influence of an alleged externally administered sedative anaesthetic inhalation agent in gaseous form, gained a robust dismissal by the Royal College of Anaesthetists who ‘… reckoned such a scheme would be nearly impossible’. A spokesman said: ‘Our view is that it is very unlikely because it would be so impractical. You would need to use a truckload of gas, and that amount would be phenomenally expensive to obtain. One has to ask why anyone would spend so much money on what is such an impractical method’ 1 . The French police were also sceptical, although there has been previous alleged gassing in France, one of the footballer Patrick Viera, another the fashion presenter Trinny Woodall. Vapour monitors will detect gas in truck cabs and motor homes in the United Kingdom. 2 The Royal College can be challenged on counts of impracticality, volumes, and cost. Inhalation agents chloroform and trichloroethylene (trilene) are anaesthetics of the past, and chloroform has been used for criminal acts. 3 They are easily available, the former is a solvent, the latter an industrial de-greaser, and both can be purchased (with restricted sales) for a modest sum in the United Kingdom, and presumably in France. Trilene was available off-the-shelf in French supermarkets until 20 yr ago; removed after its abuse was noted. Avogadro's Hypothesis when applied to chloroform gives 22.4 litres of gas at standard temperature and pressure from its molecular weight in grams of 119.38 g. Taking into account liquid density of 1.49 and at 20°C, 80 ml of chloroform will give 24 litres of gas, representing 100%, in a closed chamber. The minimum alveolar concentration (MAC) required to eliminate movement after a surgical incision in 50% of patients anaesthetised with chloroform, is within the range of 0.5–0.7%. MAC of trilene is considerably less at 0.17%. A sedative effect may occur at half of this percentage, and for a closed room of 4×4×6 metres (96 000 litres), 0.8 litres of chloroform will produce 240 litres of (heavier than air) gas. The considered route of entry into the presumably sealed Button villa was via the external air conditioning fan unit. Both Chloroform and trilene are sweet smelling, and with a slow induction of anaesthesia from a soaked ‘wick’ into a sleeping household, any smell may go unnoticed. Criminals with an anaesthetic bent (or vica versa), may well practice use of these agents in villas of different sizes, in order to refine delivery times and safe administration.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 18, 2020)

r4dent said:


> I'm glad you all find gassing so funny.
> 
> We didn't find it funny when thieves with knives (we know they had knives because they slashed the van interior) broke into our van while we slept.  They stole lots of stuff including things under the bed.  My wife normally wakes up if a bird lands on a van roof the other side of the site but slept through it all
> 
> The Police said there had been a lot of gassing in the area (NW Belgium) and that was probably what happened to us.


I did not say it was funny, I said it was unbelievable and according to the society of motorhomes difficult to achieve.
I note that you do not say you were gassed, but are quoting a police theory on the possible cause of your unfortunate incident.

Dezi


----------



## Wully (Dec 18, 2020)

Eeehh what have I started. I was mainly getting at the point they always seem to have four or five Rolex watches a few diamond rings worth 60k how mainy people have that lying around especially on holiday and that rag of a newspaper how much did they pay for the story. It’s a Grey area and open for discussion and the odd piss take. But I posted this not with the intention of upsetting any members who may have had a bad experience


----------



## n brown (Dec 18, 2020)

another possibility is that the thieves are better at their job than most people would believe . when i was on the streets i saw a sleeping man have his shoes untied and stolen , another had the blanket he was wrapped tightly in slowly and painstakingly unfurled and removed . these people do this for a living ,and have each other to practise on .cat burglars aren't called that just for their climbing abilities . there is also a certain amount of kudos given by their peers to those who enter and rob places where people are in residence


----------



## korky (Dec 18, 2020)

Caz said:


> Yeah, but that was seagulls, not highly experienced professional jewel (and Rolex) thieves.


Maybe,but if you go to Skeggy a lot of the people would be better off if they did have their chips taken off them.
Anyway I reckon it was Magpies wot dunnit. They love shiny stuff,particularly a nice Rolex or designer bracelet.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 18, 2020)

Dezi said:


> I did not say it was funny, I said it was unbelievable





Dezi said:


> I shall now sit back and await more tales of gassings, robberies etc etc. Which should *keep me amused* until Christmas.



Sounds to me like you are saying it is funny.



Dezi said:


> So we checked and never ever found a reliable , first hand,instance ,where somebody in their vans had been gassed and robbed.



This is a first hand report so you must be classifying me as "unreliable". I am deeply hurt.



Dezi said:


> I note that you do not say you were gassed, but are quoting a police theory on the possible cause of your unfortunate incident.



True. 
The robbers didn't leave a note explaining their M.O.
 I did not have a camera recording the inside of the MoHo
I was asleep during the robbery.

I give more credence to the local boys in blue's explanation than the equally unsubstantiated views expressed by those who just discard such reports.


----------



## Martin P (Dec 18, 2020)

Ive checked my motorhome. Even if it were possible which I dont believe there is no available place to feed gas in. So I can sleep soundly!


----------



## r4dent (Dec 18, 2020)

Martin P said:


> Ive checked my motorhome. Even if it were possible which I dont believe there is no available place to feed gas in. So I can sleep soundly!



Make sure the roof lights are closed in all temperatures; Block up the cab air intakes; tape up all the drop outs; cardboard over fridge vents; and once the whole thing is hermetically sealed don't breath out or you will suffocate. 

By the way the double negative implies you do believe here is an available place. 


Martin P said:


> I dont believe there is no available place to feed gas in.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 18, 2020)

r4dent said:


> Make sure the roof lights are closed in all temperatures; Block up the cab air intakes; tape up all the drop outs; cardboard over fridge vents; and once the whole thing is hermetically sealed don't breath out or you will suffocate.
> 
> By the way the double negative implies you do believe* here *is an available place.



Rule 34) Don't make typos when being pedantic.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 18, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Rule 34) Don't make typos when being pedantic.




Rule 34) Don't make typos *whilst* being pedantic.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> I was told squirt  of wd 40 dose the trick


Yes for constipation, remember to use the straw and do not insert the can.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 18, 2020)

r4dent said:


> Sounds to me like you are saying it is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I give more credence to  the _Royal College of Anaesthetists_ than I do to some  local plod. Why don't they ever take blood tests. It would prove if gas had been used or not, as it would still be the blood.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2020)

n brown said:


> another possibility is that the thieves are better at their job than most people would believe . when i was on the streets i saw a sleeping man have his shoes untied and stolen , another had the blanket he was wrapped tightly in slowly and painstakingly unfurled and removed . these people do this for a living ,and have each other to practise on .cat burglars aren't called that just for their climbing abilities . there is also a certain amount of kudos given by their peers to those who enter and rob places where people are in residence


Gurkhas in ww2 used to sneak into jap camps at night and tie their bootlaces together, the next night the japs were too busy watching their boots the Gurkhas came back and cut their throats.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 18, 2020)

r4dent said:


> Rule 34) Don't make typos *whilst* being pedantic.



Sorry but you can use either.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 18, 2020)

As one who has always said I was a light sleeper, of which my other half agrees, when we’ve been off camping etc and been out in the sun all day, then things are different.  We went away with friends, when I had an afternoon nap, one friend  was shouting at me trying to wake me up, he gave up trying after checking I was ok, and I hadn’t had a drop to drink, so can’t use that as an excuse. .


----------



## n brown (Dec 18, 2020)

Martin P said:


> Ive checked my motorhome. Even if it were possible which I dont believe there is no available place to feed gas in. So I can sleep soundly!


just added 2 commas and an apostrophe 
'' even if it were possible , which i don't believe , there is no available ... ''


----------



## Martin P (Dec 18, 2020)

r4dent said:


> Make sure the roof lights are closed in all temperatures; Block up the cab air intakes; tape up all the drop outs; cardboard over fridge vents; and once the whole thing is hermetically sealed don't breath out or you will suffocate.
> 
> By the way the double negative implies you do believe here is an available place.


Incorrect.
It is not a double negative, it is a missed comma.

Right.
Fridge vent.
This is not a gas entry point . The fridge is room sealed.
The cab vents are only accessible from an open bonnet so not viable
Even if our hero could find the dropouts under our van they are awkward to get at and sealing a pipe into them would be impossible owing to their positions.
The thought of a couple of herberts on a ladder trying to shove a pipe through my roof vents in the middle of the night is laughable.
And all this without waking the dog?. 
Not a whelks chance in a supernova


----------



## Robmac (Dec 18, 2020)

n brown said:


> just added 2 commas and an apostrophe
> '' even if it were possible , which i don't believe , there is no available ... ''



Spaces before commas Nigel? Not sure about that.

Now, what was the topic?


----------



## Martin P (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't think the comma is needed between the possible and the witch!


----------



## n brown (Dec 18, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Spaces before commas Nigel? Not sure about that.
> 
> Now, what was the topic?


ahh,see, i left spaces to highlight them . got a nice semi-colon here if you want it , very little use


----------



## Martin P (Dec 18, 2020)

;


----------



## n brown (Dec 18, 2020)

Martin P said:


> I don't think the comma is needed between the possible and the witch!


ahh , that's because i understood the whole phrase ''which i don't believe '' as a redundant interjection ,a name i may have just invented


----------



## Martin P (Dec 18, 2020)

Would
"I don't believe it is possible as there is no place to feed the gas in",
suit you better Mr Brown.
Doesn't have the same "ring" to it though


----------



## Martin P (Dec 18, 2020)

Redundant interjection sounds good though


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 18, 2020)

Let's all raise a glass to Wintonian


----------



## Scotia (Dec 18, 2020)

Cheers.


----------



## Wully (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2020)

Il raise that two.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 18, 2020)

Martin P said:


> *Redundant interjection* sounds good though


Is that part of the furlough scheme?


----------



## Wully (Dec 18, 2020)

If it’s a drink for wintonian it would have to be a french beer he would have said all that English and Belgian stuff was made from sewer water.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 18, 2020)

Wully said:


> If it’s a drink for wintonian it would have to be a french beer he would have said all that English and Belgian stuff was made from sewer water. View attachment 90061


Leffe was his favourite drink, it had to be out of a Leffe glass though


----------



## Dezi (Dec 19, 2020)

r4dent said:


> Sounds to me like you are saying it is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I  suggest that you read my comments again.

I am happy to believe all you say if you can prove it was gas and explain how it was carried out.

Thieves main priority is to get in. get it, then get out quickly so why waste time slashing the van interior with knives while folk are asleep within touching distance.

Dezi


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 22, 2020)

Cor, forgot to lock it didn't they.  Some guy once tried to tell me that I was in danger of having someone melt a hole in the GRP side of my wagon for purposes of gassing.  Dear Oh dear, some people will believe anything.  You can not melt GRP laminate.  I did not bother to disabuse him.  I always sleep soundly and without fear though I carry a fake cigarette filled with chilli powder, by the door, to blow into a callers eyes just incase woken by someone with evil intent.


----------



## n brown (Dec 22, 2020)

oh, on the subject of personal protection , a spray can of pledge is handy for gluing an assailant's eyes shut


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 23, 2020)

What is Pledge, a cleaner? 

I also keep a can of WD40 (which I am told is good) by the door but that is really there for other uses and the pocket by the door is the best place to keep it.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 23, 2020)

I keep a suit of armour by the door in case of attack by axe murderers.


----------



## Martin P (Dec 23, 2020)

Ive been wondering what is best for protection. I mean a ,44 magnum will definitely knock out an attacker but will unfortunately pass right through them and leave a nasty hole in the van. Likewise a sawn off 12 guage is likely to make a right mess of the fridge. Plus plastering bits of assailant all over the best crockery. Anything sharp is going to end up with hours of scrubbing to get the blood out of the carpet. Electrocution is going to fill the van with smoke and make it smell absolutely horrid.
It really is a total minefield.
Ah. Now there is an idea


----------



## Scotia (Dec 23, 2020)

Try approaching any intruder naked may do the trick!


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 23, 2020)

n brown said:


> oh, on the subject of personal protection , a spray can of pledge is handy for gluing an assailant's eyes shut


If it kills them they would have a lovely finish


Scotia said:


> Try approaching any intruder *naked* may do the trick!


At the next meet I might break into a few vans, have to pick them carefully though


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 23, 2020)

I have almost done the naked bit.  Wound up one very dark stormy night just East of the Loire in the car park of a nuclear power station.  Thought the water we could hear crashing down was a waterfall not the cooling tower it turned out to be .  Police came very early in the morning to see what we were doing there and I answered the door to the lady gendarme in only my underpants.  She seemed quite unfazed by the sight of my hairiness.  Once appraised of the situation she and her colleague were lovely and directed me to the aire that we were trying to get to when we got lost.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I have almost done the naked bit.  Wound up one very dark stormy night just East of the Loire in the car park of a nuclear power station.  Thought the water we could hear crashing down was a waterfall not the cooling tower it turned out to be .  Police came very early in the morning to see what we were doing there and I answered the door to the lady gendarme in only my underpants.  She seemed quite unfazed by the sight of my hairiness.  Once appraised of the situation she and her colleague were lovely and directed me to the aire that we were trying to get to when we got lost.


If you had taken viagra she would have somewhere to hang her hat.


----------



## Scotia (Dec 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> If you had taken viagra she would have somewhere to hang her hat.


She may have had a bigger truncheon!


----------



## QFour (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't need to get gassed to fall into a deep asleep. SWMBO just turns the TV on and selects BBC. Works every time.

Why on earth would you want to take £60,000 worth of jewellery etc. on holiday. Haven't they heard you might loose it. Sounds like a real scam that we are all paying for in higher insurance premiums.


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 25, 2020)

No need for the viagra but she almost certainly had a bigger truncheon though with the pistol at her belt why would she need one, and QFour, that is just what I was thinking.  I can not believe the police believed them.  Sounds like the insurance company had their doubts.
A company for which I worked in my youth had a trichloroethylene degreasing tank with a coolant circuit over the top to condense the fumes and return them to the tank.  This failed one day and the women in the plating shop complained about the smell and as the youngest and most agile in the company I was sent up to fix the blocked high level pipe pipe from the compressor.  With the rather tasty scantily (it was very hot) clad women below I was in no hurry to finish the job and spent over an hour up there removing the offending section of pipe though the smell was eye watering.  At no time did I feel dizzy or sleepy.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 25, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> At the next meet I might break into a few vans, have to pick them carefully though



Yeah you wouldn't want Ral coming at you in his mankini or Paul in his 'Y' fronts Terry!!


----------



## n brown (Dec 25, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Yeah you wouldn't want Ral coming at you in his mankini or Paul in his 'Y' fronts Terry!!


 oh i don't know - ''any port in a storm ''!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 25, 2020)

n brown said:


> oh i don't know - ''any port in a storm ''!



...think I'd just weather out the storm ta very much!


----------

